# Wranglerstar technique



## Weesa20 (Feb 7, 2018)

Hey guys- I happened across a wranglerstar video and he is making his backcut 4" or so above the bottom of his face cut. Is this a legit technque? I believe he was in the wild land fire service- not sure if he was a saw guy or not. I know that doesn't make him a logger.

Just curious mostly.

Good example at about 6 minutes:



W


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 7, 2018)

Cody is well intentioned, but maybe not someone to learn technique from, while yes a tall step will get the tree down safely if done correctly it is easy to **** up.

Like most how to vids, mine included, they dont cover everything and if followed religiously will end in poor results.

Better of flush or just a hair taller then the face with a humboldt, or an inch to 2" on a standard face


----------



## Tree Feller (Feb 7, 2018)

He keeps screwing around and pausing on his back cut, he is going to wide up chairing one! If you cut hickory or poplar like that around here you would wide up with one in your face


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 7, 2018)

I guess it works. What really stuck out to me though is how tall the stump is! I'm used to generally cutting them more or less at ground level.


----------



## Bwildered (Feb 8, 2018)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I guess it works. What really stuck out to me though is how tall the stump is! I'm used to generally cutting them more or less at ground level.


20 or so of those high stumps eventually add up to a log & makes getting around a lot harder.
Thanski


----------



## bitzer (Feb 8, 2018)

Hard hat when he's skidding and no hat when's he cutting. The guy is a step above farmer and may make me cringe more the Wade. His motions and actions show me not much time on a saw.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 8, 2018)

It bothers me how popular he is. A lot of folks seem to take his word as gospel and it really isn't.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 8, 2018)

Bwildered said:


> 20 or so of those high stumps eventually add up to a log & makes getting around a lot harder.
> Thanski


Doug fir ( which looks like he was cutting )in my experience does not cut well flush to the ground ,fibers are real tight ,up a foot or 2 it cuts real easy though so you will see most guys cut them high ,if removing the stumps after ,the high stump gives the operator pulling them some leverage also ,I have cut a few stumps flush after the tree was fell for firewood ,wood splitter would barely split them for firewood ,my axe would just bounce off too trying to split them .


----------



## Gologit (Feb 8, 2018)

madhatte said:


> It bothers me how popular he is. A lot of folks seem to take his word as gospel and it really isn't.



Very true. He's nobody to learn anything good from.
. Since he comes off as a goof in a lot of his videos and he edits his videos and shows the very best of them I wonder what the screwups must look like.

OP...watch Hotsaws101 or TreeSlingr's videos if you want to see how a logger does things.


----------



## rwoods (Feb 8, 2018)

Weesa20,

You have to watch what Hotsaws101 does. You may have to watch a video more than once as he doesn’t necessarily explain in detail and likely assumes a level of knowledge and interest way beyond most weekend warriors. He is not your typical “I’m cool so please watch my video “ kind.

I think his moniker comes from his saw modifications and reviews.

Ron


----------



## Drptrch (Feb 9, 2018)

Gologit said:


> Very true. He's nobody to learn anything good from.
> . Since he comes off as a goof in a lot of his videos and he edits his videos and shows the very best of them I wonder what the screwups must look like.
> 
> OP...watch Hotsaws101 or TreeSlingr's videos if you want to see how a logger does things.



[emoji106][emoji106] for Jasha 


Erik


----------



## Bwildered (Feb 9, 2018)

Trx250r180 said:


> Doug fir ( which looks like he was cutting )in my experience does not cut well flush to the ground ,fibers are real tight ,up a foot or 2 it cuts real easy though so you will see most guys cut them high ,if removing the stumps after ,the high stump gives the operator pulling them some leverage also ,I have cut a few stumps flush after the tree was fell for firewood ,wood splitter would barely split them for firewood ,my axe would just bounce off too trying to split them .


All I know is I'd rather the $ in my pocket , probably 10% or more just by getting them as low as possible, the butt of the log is where the volume is.
Thanski


----------



## Skeans (Feb 9, 2018)

Bwildered said:


> All I know is I'd rather the $ in my pocket , probably 10% or more just by getting them as low as possible, the butt of the log is where the volume is.
> Thanski


Not always, even cutting stuff low especially fir or cedar they have a nasty habit of flaring which will get you deducted for that high grade log as well as size being an issue for exports.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans (Feb 9, 2018)

Gologit said:


> Very true. He's nobody to learn anything good from.
> . Since he comes off as a goof in a lot of his videos and he edits his videos and shows the very best of them I wonder what the screwups must look like.
> 
> OP...watch Hotsaws101 or TreeSlingr's videos if you want to see how a logger does things.


You forgot Tarzan Thomas.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Feller (Feb 9, 2018)

Skeans said:


> You forgot Tarzan Thomas.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



I just watched one of his vids last night. Good guy!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 9, 2018)

madhatte said:


> It bothers me how popular he is. A lot of folks seem to take his word as gospel and it really isn't.



Not sure. I'm not allowed to watch them anymore, it'd raise my blood pressure and I'd start yelling at the TV enough that the dog would go hide.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 9, 2018)

Skeans said:


> You forgot Tarzan Thomas.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



You're right and I apologize for that. Cody has great skills.


----------



## Tin-knocker (Feb 9, 2018)

Haven't seen too many of his videos but so far Steve Billow looks like he knows what he's doing.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 9, 2018)

[QUOTE="Bwildered said:


> All I know is I'd rather the $ in my pocket , probably 10% or more just by getting them as low as possible, the butt of the log is where the volume is.
> Thanski


In the stuff you are cutting i can see why the stump is cut low ,the useable logs are shorter ,but does a conventional face cut devalue the log at all ? I know here they want then flat across the stump like a humboldt face cut gives you .


----------



## Bwildered (Feb 9, 2018)

That bloke was cutting them a few feet above any flares, it was just wasted log left poking out of the ground.
Thanski


----------



## Bwildered (Feb 9, 2018)

Trx250r180 said:


> In the stuff you are cutting i can see why the stump is cut low ,the useable logs are shorter ,but does a conventional face cut devalue the log at all ? I know here they want then flat across the stump like a humboldt face cut gives you .


Out logs that are going to a mill have to be flush cut on any end including the butt log, so that means we have to trim any steps out which you get with any type of falling cut.
Thanski


----------



## CR888 (Feb 9, 2018)

With these YouTube folks don't they make money from posting videos to get more views....once they have posted all they know on a topic then perhaps they venture into areas where their ambitions don't match their capabilities. Whether an instructional video is 'right' has no bearing on the matter.


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 9, 2018)

CR888 said:


> With these YouTube folks don't they make money from posting videos to get more views....once they have posted all they know on a topic then perhaps they venture into areas where their ambitions don't match their capabilities. Whether an instructional video is 'right' has no bearing on the matter.



While that is a strong idea.

That stranglerstar vid is one of his first...


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 9, 2018)

Cody's background is wildland firefighting where trees are cut a little below waist height so as to make the safest cut. Wildland firefighters are not loggers where saving every inch makes the faller more money. In addition he is cutting his own trees on his own property. I suspect he will flush cut the stumps since he will likely be driving vehicles or equipment there. As far as saving the butt flare as some of you advocate, are you scaling from the big end? Do you know what I just asked?

I will say I do not like his 4" or bigger stumpshot at all. In my world I want a 2" to level stumpshot for most every conifer. I'm not talking about a situation where a jack is used or a potential limb locked tree, just a normal tree. Hardwoods are a different story.

Anyway... Cody seems like a very nice and polite person. I have seen some of his other projects on YouTube and I think he is an artist. Does he make mistakes? Yep. What is that saying about casting the first stone?


----------



## tug (Feb 9, 2018)

In wild land firefighter or forest service type sawing you are typically taught to fall standing up. Or in a position you can control the saw and make the cut and be aware of your situation. You can easily go back and cut the stump without a tree over your head. There is no stump value on a fire, just don't crush yourself or the people digging line or swamping behind you. You also don't have to deal with swell or rocks typically at that height. Try it you might like it.


----------



## tug (Feb 9, 2018)

Guess I need to learn type faster it, 2dogs beat me too it.


----------



## KiwiBro (Feb 9, 2018)

Could this thread title qualify as an oxymoron?


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Feb 9, 2018)

What he does, is all dependent on how much he's being paid to do it!

It's all about money on his channel these days!! I can't even watch it any more!

SR


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 9, 2018)

tug said:


> Guess I need to learn type faster it, 2dogs beat me too it.


Brother if you need to type faster to beat me then you are a really slow typist. LOL


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 9, 2018)

I also would advise Cody to yell "timber!" much earlier. I yell "FALLING! or TREE FALLING or BACKCUT!" just before I start my backcut. You need to give anyone near you time enough to react to the tree.


----------



## chucker (Feb 9, 2018)

2dogs said:


> I also would advise Cody to yell "timber!" much earlier. I yell "FALLING! or TREE FALLING or BACKCUT!" just before I start my backcut. You need to give anyone near you time enough to react to the tree.


if I did this I would either need a bull horn or a cell phone to call them all at long and longer distances!! just one of the perks of working single or with no more than 3. 2 in the field and one on the landing works great!! as far as wranglerstar, a wasted purpose in what I see and see again ... he needs to tend a water truck or something less investing in experience like falling timber!


----------



## Skeans (Feb 9, 2018)

2dogs said:


> Cody's background is wildland firefighting where trees are cut a little below waist height so as to make the safest cut. Wildland firefighters are not loggers where saving every inch makes the faller more money. In addition he is cutting his own trees on his own property. I suspect he will flush cut the stumps since he will likely be driving vehicles or equipment there. As far as saving the butt flare as some of you advocate, are you scaling from the big end? Do you know what I just asked?
> 
> I will say I do not like his 4" or bigger stumpshot at all. In my world I want a 2" to level stumpshot for most every conifer. I'm not talking about a situation where a jack is used or a potential limb locked tree, just a normal tree. Hardwoods are a different story.
> 
> Anyway... Cody seems like a very nice and polite person. I have seen some of his other projects on YouTube and I think he is an artist. Does he make mistakes? Yep. What is that saying about casting the first stone?


Thought his background was originally with Columbia Helicopter timber falling?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 9, 2018)

Skeans said:


> Thought his background was originally with Columbia Helicopter timber falling?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Nah man, he's a part time wild fire guy, and a retired fireman.

Oh wait yer talkin about Tarzan Cody... Yeah Tarzan was a pro timber faller, all over the west coast. Too many Cody's in the world... Too many Matt's for that matter too.


----------



## Skeans (Feb 9, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> Nah man, he's a part time wild fire guy, and a retired fireman.
> 
> Oh wait yer talkin about Tarzan Cody... Yeah Tarzan was a pro timber faller, all over the west coast. Too many Cody's in the world... Too many Matt's for that matter too.


Thanks for straighten that out I was thinking Tarzan.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chucker (Feb 9, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> Nah man, he's a part time wild fire guy, and a retired fireman.
> 
> Oh wait yer talkin about Tarzan Cody... Yeah Tarzan was a pro timber faller, all over the west coast. Too many Cody's in the world... Too many Matt's for that matter too.


it's all in the wording northy!!! matter, is matt,ER..... JUST REMEMBER THERE'S A LOT OF "MATTER'S" OUT THERE!


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 9, 2018)

Lot of mutters out there too...


Nothing else Matt'ers?


----------



## Matt_Ellerbee (Feb 10, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> Too many Matt's for that matter too.



Word.


----------



## Hddnis (Feb 11, 2018)

Can't comment on the 'stars technique, I haven't and won't watch the video.

Some years back he made a video about changing balljoints on his truck. I needed to do the same thing on a similar truck and watched his video which gave me a really good idea of what was involved before I started in on the project. I watched a few more of his videos and enjoyed them overall for a time. He got to chasing the almighty views, his videos went to junk, he sensationalized things as bad as the media that I don't pay any attention to either, so I stopped watching him.


----------



## Hddnis (Feb 11, 2018)

Basically see it as a real waste of what could have been a decent channel on 'tube.


----------



## grizz55chev (Feb 12, 2018)

Hddnis said:


> Basically see it as a real waste of what could have been a decent channel on 'tube.


Not a total waste, if you watch the way he does sh!t, just do the exact opposite and you’ll be good. There are a lot of those types out there, all new tools and gadgets and no real experience.


----------



## Bwildered (Feb 13, 2018)

grizz55chev said:


> Not a total waste, if you watch the way he does sh!t, just do the exact opposite and you’ll be good. There are a lot of those types out there, all new tools and gadgets and no real experience.


On further thought he could be leaving the stumps high so he can push them out with the dozer. They might be on the house site or road alignment.
Thanski


----------



## Hddnis (Feb 13, 2018)

grizz55chev said:


> Not a total waste, if you watch the way he does sh!t, just do the exact opposite and you’ll be good. There are a lot of those types out there, all new tools and gadgets and no real experience.



Lol! I don't know that he's that bad on everything. I think he's an ok egg overall. His videos just got to where the point was another video and the content was entertainment instead of educational. I have very little time to spend being entertained, I wasn't learning anything, so I stopped watching.


----------



## DSW (Feb 13, 2018)

I remember reading an article about him and apparently YouTube is how he makes a living.

Gotta sell out to eat out.


----------



## hseII (Feb 20, 2018)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I guess it works. What really stuck out to me though is how tall the stump is! I'm used to generally cutting them more or less at ground level.



If the tree is sound, no broken or rotten looking limbs, nothing to hang up on, & leaning where it needs to go, I’ll cut a low stump.

If it’s sketchy,
I’m cutting it where I can constantly watch the Top, & also be in a position on my feet so I can move quick if need be. 

In order to cut flush, one has to be bent over too much to watch a sketchy top. 

It’s really that simple. 



Wrangler Star should have a warning label like the CDs at Walmart.


----------



## hseII (Feb 20, 2018)

Bwildered said:


> All I know is I'd rather the $ in my pocket , probably 10% or more just by getting them as low as possible, the butt of the log is where the volume is.
> Thanski



All I know is you don’t really understand why others do what works for them so you criticize them: even after they have given you more than sufficient explanations of why they do what they do.


----------



## Marshy (Feb 20, 2018)

I stopped watching him a long time ago. I think he lives in his own bubble and also tries to show how much he knows. Some of the times it was worth while but it got to the point where often it was not. I cringe watching him run a saw. He knows enough to be dangerous.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 20, 2018)

He has a darling new baby.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 20, 2018)

2dogs said:


> He has a darling new baby.


 
Did he YouTube the conception, the entire gestation period, and the birth?


----------



## KiwiBro (Feb 20, 2018)

Gologit said:


> Did he YouTube the conception, the entire gestation period, and the birth?



The conception was brought to viewers by lucas sawmills, founding gestation sponsor was fiskars, and the birth was co sponsored by oregon and baileys online. I thought everyone knew that, sheesh.


----------

